# Help with my CS-6Pack .



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

For some reason I can't take pictures or use any of the 6 top buttons on my CS-6 pack (light, microphone, up arrow, menu). Updated the software last weekend because of that and still the same, all other buttons work perfect. Any advice or recommendations will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I use the same camera and have messed with the settings and read the manual enough to know there is no lockout or what have you. Seems like you have an electrical failure in the keypad, contact ridgid.


----------

